# The HP-33s



## ktulu (Jan 4, 2007)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how valuable was the HP-33s?

I understand you can program equations, but how much time does it really save?

Then again, what's another $50....at this point

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I think each person has their own philosophy when it comes to calculators. In a way, it is kind of amusing to see how the preference for the make/model of a calculator can stir engineers up :rotfl: :rotfl:

I bought a HP-33S second-hand ($35) for the primary purpose of having a calculator for RPN usage. I did not pre-program a single equation into the calculator because I am a firm believer in ... if I can't see it, I don't believe it.

I also think that if you get an 'off' answer, you are in a bind to try to figure out what is wrong - especially if the issue regards the mangement of 'units'. It is much easier to find errors in your 'written' work than trying to figure out what your calculator might have done.

Most important quality is that you feel comfortable with your calculator - everything else is secondary. '.02'

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

Can you change this to a poll? Would have voted 10 considering the requirements.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

I brought two 33s in and another backup TI calculator. Had all the essential equations programmed in and knew how to program it. It was the closest thing to a computer that is allowed. Used it several times for the solve function (instead of re-writing out equations and, on one question, programmed in the formula right there and then and had the answer in a couple of seconds...well, maybe it took a minute.

Bigger screen might have been nice, but then might not be on the approved list.

Highly recommended!

Also, learn how to put equations in (programming using the language is limited usefulness. Although I did use some of the financial programming (From the user manual) for some money type questions.

:true:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 4, 2007)

tmckeon-

what would you classify as "essential equations" that would go into the HP-33?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually a book was written describing how to put the equations in that was titled "Essential Equation for the Civil PE Exam Using the HP 33s". Highly recommended.

Added a few of my own and added at least one during the exam.

:true:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 4, 2007)

> Actually a book was written describing how to put the equations in that was titled "Essential Equation for the Civil PE Exam Using the HP 33s". Highly recommended.
> Added a few of my own and added at least one during the exam.
> 
> :true:


can you point me in the right direction to that book?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

First go to Buy things cheaper and click on Engineer FE/EIT and PE Exam Prep Resources you will save 20%.

This is a link to the other site via Redvector (continuing Ed supplier).

Then locate the book mentioned in the earlier post. Buy it. It is well worth it.

:true:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

I "grew up" using the HP 48, so RPN was a must for me and the HP 33S seemed to be the closest fit.

I bought an HP 30S as a backup (pure piece of crap) and then NCEES took the 30S off of the "list"

I had put in some "best size pipe" and mannings equations in the calculator, but during the exam I re-checked the formula anyways. But the mannings is about the most complicated formula I had to plug &amp; chug on the exam.


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would have to agree with jregieng. I think the biggest reason for people to buy the 33s isn't necessarily for the programmable function, but for the RPN.

Personally, I am not an RPN guy and programming equations was appealing, but I looked at a coworkers 33s about a week before the exam and he showed me a few things.......had I explored the 33s as an option a little earlier, then I might have gotten it, but it was WAY too late to consider it a week before the exam.

I took the WR and the only equation I could think of that would've been helpful was the Manning's Eqtn........but after taking the exam, I really don't think it would've been THAT helpful. '.02'


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2007)

I would also add that the NEWER models have a better display!!!!! so if you buy one used off of ebay...or somewhere else, you might get an older model with the lower resolution display. It still works, but the newer ones look better and are easier to read the numbers, especially the decimal point!


----------



## purduegrad (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think anyone who takes this exam needs to worry about a calculator for help. There are no problems that are multiple steps that warrant having to worry about calculations. The questions are not necessarily long, but they are more about knowledge and being able to decipher the best answer. I did not say the only right answer though. That is what makes this test tricky is that there may be two answers that are right, but one will be the better answer. That is why so many people on here are truly scared until they get there results. You truly do not know if you have passed. I know many people who were sure that passed , but fell for too many second best answers. Well good luck to everyone.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 5, 2007)

The only reason I used the 33s during the exam was for RPN. I've used an HP 48s since 1991 and the 33s is hopelessly outclassed by the 48s. I always write out my calculations on paper with units to avoid stupid mistakes so programming equations into it didn't appeal to me at all. I haven't picked mine up since the day of the exam and am going to get rid of it now that I've passed. None of the problems on the ME PE would have been easier with a programmed calculator, in my opinion.


----------



## K8NY (Jan 5, 2007)

Nothing compares to the HP48 sx. If you are used to the RPN, think its the only choice. I programed mine with a ton of formulas, used a few.

But the programing help in studying the formulas and learning to use the hunk of junk that is the 33s.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2007)

just bought a second one this morning. I am testing in april, and have found it very usefull in my studies. I am a new RPN convert and need to replace my work calculator anyway.

This is my second post since the new rule.... this means I allowed to spam now right!

Anyone need some viagra??? :jk:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2007)

> just bought a second one this morning. I am testing in april, and have found it very usefull in my studies. I am a new RPN convert and need to replace my work calculator anyway.
> 
> 
> This is my second post since the new rule.... this means I allowed to spam now right!
> ...


What's the new rule?


----------



## cbuxton (Jan 5, 2007)

I took the PE Electrial Exam in Oct '06 with the Power Depth Module. I had about 40 or more equations in my HP 33s as well as a program for solving simultaneous equations and they were quite useful for me on the exam. Especially equations on power factor correction and all of the financial equations for the morning section. It saved a fair amount of time for me. I'm also a long standing RPN user and found the HP 33s significantly inferior to the HP 48G that I used in college, but still better for me than switching over to a TI.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 5, 2007)

is the "other" site still offering the 20% discount on purchases? Anybody know???


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

See my link above. Click on it and follow the directions in my post to get the 20% off.

:true:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 5, 2007)

the 20% only applies to "the other board" material. You do not get the discount on the essential equiations book nor the HP-33s itself...

ktulu


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Does seem to be limited to what is on that particular page. :dunno:

What else would you expect from "the other board"? '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02' '.02'


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Still recommend the book.

:true:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 5, 2007)

I bought the book, but did not but the HP-33s. I will pick that up somewhere else cheaper...

ktulu


----------

